# TCI Magazine



## Dan R Porter (Jun 21, 2006)

I am sure almost everyone has read this story, but for those of you who havent its here, page 70.

A man on a loader using a shear rocked forward onto a stump, pinning him against the seat and killing him instantly. I know we all do something "Potentially" dangerous often. Be safe out there.

http://www.treecareindustry.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_June_06.pdf


----------



## Dan R Porter (Jun 21, 2006)

*sorry*

page 72


----------

